# Recognize the mix?



## Ntbonds (Oct 21, 2018)

This is my 5 month old pup, Kujo. I know he’s mostly German Shepherd but the white paws and white chest make me think he’s a lot of something else. I know that happened in some GSD pups but goes away. His are very prominent and have shown no sign of fading. Does anyone recognize what he may be mixed with that would make this happen? Or is this something that happens to purebreads. He’s a rescue so I’m pretty positive he’s mixed. Let me know!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! He's a beautiful pup, no matter what he is. I just rescued a 2 yr. old that I'm pretty sure

is a mix and I've been scouring online pictures looking for dogs that look similar. Found a couple pictures that are

similar but I had no idea there are so many shepherd mixes out there.

I study shape of head and muzzle, eyes, ear size and placement, coat texture, single or double coat, feet, tail carriage,

conformation and temperament/personality. I would think with your puppy it would be difficult until he's more

mature as they change so much. 

I've decided to have my dog's DNA tested w/ Embark.com as they seem to be the top company to use and most people have been happy with the service.

Good Luck and hope you get some answers here.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm going with GSD, YELLOW LAB, & HUSKEY 

As mentioned very cute and body is nice..


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am going to guess Collie or Husky. A Lab won't bring in the white markings either.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am going to guess Collie or Husky. A Lab won't bring in the white markings either.


Funny you mention that a lab won't bring in the white... My first dog was all black, and his head and muzzle looked GSD, but he had a white patch on his chest, white feet, and a white-tipped tail. I was told by the HS when I got him that he was 1/2 lab 1/2 GSD LOL! 

Whatever he was it wasn't lab I'm pretty sure...but back then DNA testing was not an option...

He was a great dog though, very smart, a quick learner, but not an ounce of ball drive in him!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> Funny you mention that a lab won't bring in the white... My first dog was all black, and his head and muzzle looked GSD, but he had a white patch on his chest, white feet, and a white-tipped tail. I was told by the HS when I got him that he was 1/2 lab 1/2 GSD LOL!
> 
> Whatever he was it wasn't lab I'm pretty sure...but back then DNA testing was not an option...
> 
> He was a great dog though, very smart, a quick learner, but not an ounce of ball drive in him!


Actually a lot of pure GSD pure lab mixes I've seen have white patches. My female actually looks like some sort of herding dog lab mix but she's lab/GSD. Dad was a purebred lab and mom was a GSD. Lots are black with white patches even.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A lot of GSDs have a white chest patch, even white toes and a tail tip, most of which usually fade. I have even seen an American showline with a white snippet on her face. But white socks?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His coloring is almost like a tri-color collie.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks really similar to my pup. She's mostly GSD with some husky and lab.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

what does he weigh? I actually just noticed he looks smaller than my pup at 5 months. It could just be he picture though. She was about 42lb.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kelpie or Heeler mixed in with the GSD? Maybe he is a mix of mixes. Beautiful pup. Painted ears!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't tell what he may be mixed with besides GSD. A herding breed or husky, would be my guess. I'd look at the breeds common to your area, and go from there. A DNA test could be fun. Whatever his breeds, he looks handsome, alert, and agile. I like him! Good find!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

sebrench said:


> I can't tell what he may be mixed with besides GSD. A herding breed or husky, would be my guess. I'd look at the breeds common to your area, and go from there. A DNA test could be fun. Whatever his breeds, he looks handsome, alert, and agile. I like him! Good find!


Heeler .... I like that guess. I do believe that he has more than 2 breeds going on their. Do the test and let us know....:wink2:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How much does he weigh? He seems on the smaller side and definitely has a nice square outline rather than the somewhat unusual longer look many of our GSD pups have. 

How about beagle/GSD


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh my those socks on his feet are adorable! Cool looking mix, nice build. Great rescue! I'd say for visuals Id guess collie. What is his personality like? That can help us have fun guessing too


----------

